# What is your harman feed rate setting?



## jslinger (Nov 11, 2013)

After buying 3 ton of VT wood pellets, I decided to try a few bags of okies.  I noticed that with the okies, my glass wasn't getting nearly as dirty as with the VTWP.  
I have always left the feed rate knob at 3.5, even though the manual suggests leaving it at 4.
After doing some research, it seemed that my stove might be running a little rich.  So I decided to turn the knob down to 2.75.  
Success!  At 3.5 1/3 of the glass would be dark brown within 1/2 day.  Now, at 2.75, there is very light graying in the same amount of time.
At first I thought I would have to switch to okanagan, but with a little tweaking, I am very happy that I can continue to buy local.
I was wondering what everyone else uses for a feed rate setting, with your respective pellets?
Since all pellets are different.  They should theoretically require different settings. 
I thought this might help some of the newbies out there, who might be frustrated with the performance of their stove.


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 11, 2013)

May have to do some what with the draft of your venting. I have a little more draft than factory likes, but no worry about power interruption either.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 11, 2013)

jslinger said:


> After buying 3 ton of VT wood pellets, I decided to try a few bags of okies.  I noticed that with the okies, my glass wasn't getting nearly as dirty as with the VTWP.
> I have always left the feed rate knob at 3.5, even though the manual suggests leaving it at 4.
> After doing some research, it seemed that my stove might be running a little rich.  So I decided to turn the knob down to 2.75.
> Success!  At 3.5 1/3 of the glass would be dark brown within 1/2 day.  Now, at 2.75, there is very light graying in the same amount of time.
> ...


That is the absolute incorrect way to operate any Harman stove. Don't expect your stove to perform worth a damn when it gets really cold out. You are adjusting the feed rate for all the wrong reasons and it has nothing to do with running "rich". Either click on the link in my signature or the sticky above to read how to properly operate your Harman.


----------



## jslinger (Nov 11, 2013)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> That is the absolute incorrect way to operate any Harman stove. Don't expect your stove to perform worth a damn when it gets really cold out. You are adjusting the feed rate for all the wrong reasons and it has nothing to do with running "rich". Either click on the link in my signature or the sticky above to read how to properly operate your Harman.



Not quite the response I was expecting.  I guess everyone can disregard my original post as bad info.
I had already read your very informative post.  I appreciated the info on running test mode while cleaning, instead of holding the vacuum in one hand, and working with the other.
I realize that I might have to turn the feed rate up, when the temps get colder.  But I was just trying to diagnose a problem of dirty glass.  I know there is something wrong if I have to clean it twice a day.
Based on what the manual says about pellet quality and feed rate, as well as piecing together info from other members with similar issues, this was my first step toward fixing the problem.
It does seem to have solved the dirty glass issue.  But I also realize that A doesn't necessarily cause B.  So I would love some other suggestions.
The stove was professionally installed in late Feb.  I have only put half a ton through it.  And I did a full cleaning after that 1st thousand pounds.
Everything seems pretty clean.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 11, 2013)

While I agree you have some type of issue if you are cleaning the glass twice a day, I can tell you that the feed rate setting isn't the problem. I would continue to search for a solution.


----------



## jslinger (Nov 11, 2013)

So do you recommend leaving the feed rate at 4?  What do you typically have yours set on?  Do you adjust it depending on the pellets you are burning?


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 11, 2013)

How hard, or not, are you running your stove? Some pellets will soot up the glass faster than others. The most likely culprit is lower level burning.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 11, 2013)

And to answer your question, 4. As ibcynya's post states, it's an adjustment made at WOT to maximize the stoves output. It accommodates for poor quality pellets basically.


----------



## P61 PelletPig (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm set @ 4 and it is happy at that setting. So am I.


----------



## clkoontz3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Running @ 4


----------



## jslinger (Nov 11, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> How hard, or not, are you running your stove? Some pellets will soot up the glass faster than others. The most likely culprit is lower level burning.


Right now, it's 35* out.  So it is not running very hard.  I just found it strange that I tried the okies and had more ash, but cleaner glass.  
We had about 3 days of subzero temps right after I had it installed, and I would have to clean the glass every day.  It was running at a pretty good rate then.  
I just hear about people saying they can go a couple weeks without cleaning the glass.  You wouldn't be able to see through mine after 3 days.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 11, 2013)

jslinger said:


> So do you recommend leaving the feed rate at 4?  What do you typically have yours set on?  Do you adjust it depending on the pellets you are burning?


Mine is at 4. It is a set it and forget it adjustment. The circuit board and ESP do the adjusting for you. That's why you spent the money on a Harman!!


----------



## jslinger (Nov 11, 2013)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Mine is at 4. It is a set it and forget it adjustment. The circuit board and ESP do the adjusting for you. That's why you spent the money on a Harman!!



Yeah.  I know that the computer does make adjustments.  But I figured that since they recommend turning the feed up with crappy pellets.  It wouldn't be a terrible idea to try and turn it below the average setting, with super premium pellets.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 11, 2013)

jslinger said:


> But I figured that since they recommend turning the feed up with crappy pellets.


Can you show me where it says this in your XXV manual?


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 11, 2013)

I think "not _needing_ to clean" the glass for 2 weeks is a relative statement. I wouldn't assume the glass is still clean, but rather not totally skanked out. Maybe other stoves are different, but I've never seen a P series Harman with perfectly clean glass after 2 days, nevermind 2 weeks. If it's driving you nuts, give it a quick shot with a *DRY* paper towel first thing in the AM. 

Black soot on the glass is another issue.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2013)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Can you show me where it says this in your XXV manual?



Page 19?

"For most premium grade pellet fuels, the feed adjuster should 
be set at #4. If high-ash fuel is used, the setting may need 
to be adjusted to #5 or 6."


----------



## jslinger (Nov 11, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Page 19?



That is what I was referring to.  I realize there are a few leaps in logic there.  That there many other variables than ash when evaluating pellet quality.
And I do agree that I am probably too uptight about how clean the glass is.  My father said the glass on his wasn't too dirty.  But when I saw it, I was shocked.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2013)

My pellet puppy ain't a Harman but for the life of me I can't imagine how a pellet stove wouldn't haze the glass. Especially on a cold start.


----------



## snikr (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm running my P68 at 4 and using VT Wood Pellets. Not much on the glass, but then I don't care if I have some dirty glass as long as I get HEAT.


----------



## RCCARPS (Nov 11, 2013)

Running on 4 and haven't cleaned the glass yet this season.  Maybe 10 bags through and the glass is still clear.


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 11, 2013)

Lose about 1/3 of the upper glass and that's where it stops. Will clean the glass if have guests.


----------



## shtrdave (Nov 11, 2013)

It puzzles me if they tell you or recommend you set it at 4, why not just have it set at the factory and not be adjustable. I also thought that the feed rate is a maximum rate that it will feed at the highest temp. I wasn't really aware that it effected anything otherwise.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 11, 2013)

shtrdave said:


> It puzzles me if they tell you or recommend you set it at 4, why not just have it set at the factory and not be adjustable. I also thought that the feed rate is a maximum rate that it will feed at the highest temp. I wasn't really aware that it effected anything otherwise.


It doesn't....that's my point....just not articulating it well I guess.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 11, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Page 19?
> 
> "For most premium grade pellet fuels, the feed adjuster should
> be set at #4. If high-ash fuel is used, the setting may need
> to be adjusted to #5 or 6."


I'll take your word for it BB...but I don't see it on page 19 (or any other page) of the XXV owners manual on Harman's site.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2013)

That is where I copied it from.

http://hearthnhome.com/downloads/installManuals/XXV.pdf


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 11, 2013)

OK, here are a couple good examples...

1)You dump crappy pellets in your hopper. For whatever reason, they're not particularly flammable. You crank her up to flamethrower. The stove says feed feed feed!..but the pellets aren't burning well. The ESP says "I'm not hot enough, feed MORE pellets!" What happens? Unburned pellets in the ash pan. Lower the feed rate.

2) You dump extremely flammable pellets, but low BTU for whatever reason, into the hopper. Set it to flamethrower. The fire looks  pretty good but the ESP is now saying, "I could be hotter, but my feed rate is only on 2! WTH, I'm better than this!" What happens? You get less output than your stove's capable of. Turn the feed rate up.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, they put that knob there for a reason. A good thing.


----------



## shtrdave (Nov 11, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> OK, here are a couple good examples...
> 
> 1)You dump crappy pellets in your hopper. For whatever reason, they're not particularly flammable. You crank her up to flamethrower. The stove says feed feed feed!..but the pellets aren't burning well. The ESP says "I'm not hot enough, feed MORE pellets!" What happens? Unburned pellets in the ash pan. Lower the feed rate.
> 
> 2) You dump extremely flammable pellets, but low BTU for whatever reason, into the hopper. Set it to flamethrower. The fire looks  pretty good but the ESP is now saying, "I could be hotter, but my feed rate is only on 2! WTH, I'm better than this!" What happens? You get less output than your stove's capable of. Turn the feed rate up.



But it only applies when you crank it to Flamethrower, settings at anything lower and it does not matter, just my understanding. I am new to this, still trying to get my remote stat to work the way i would like it to.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 11, 2013)

That's correct. It's a user adjustable parameter for something the board can't figure out on its own.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> for something the board can't figure out on its own



Wish I had come with that knob on me.


----------



## jslinger (Nov 11, 2013)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> It doesn't....that's my point....just not articulating it well I guess.



I think the confusion stems from the fact that there are so many variables involved in burning pellets.  I think most people understand it only limits the maximum feed rate.  But with the computer making other adjustments, it is hard to know what else might be affected.  Plus the fact that there is an option to turn the feed rate down in the first place.
I find that with my feed rate at 3.5, I don't have pellets falling into the ash pan. But the flame is so big, and far forward, it hits the glass.  That certainly isn't a problem when it comes to heat production, but I wonder if that assists in dirtying the glass.  
But it seems that this dirty glass is an XXV issue.  I have seen many other pictures of XXV's with the same issue I am having, and it seems pretty common.  I wish I would have known about this beforehand.  I would have saved some money, and bought a P43.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 11, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Wish I had come with that knob on me.


Same here. Getting tired of being asked, "Are you _trying_ to grow a 3rd boob!?"


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 12, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> That is where I copied it from.
> 
> http://hearthnhome.com/downloads/installManuals/XXV.pdf


 
there we go....I was in the owners manual (rev 10/13), you found it in the install manual. Case closed.

http://hearthnhome.com/downloads/installManuals/XXV_O.pdf


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 12, 2013)

All I'm trying to say is the feed rate, more than likely isn't the problem in the original post. Sounds like the XXVs have a dirty glass issue? As a Harman owner for going on 18 years I've got some "skin in the game".


----------



## Enigma869 (Nov 12, 2013)

My dealer told me that I should put the feed rate on 3 and leave it there, so that's where it is.  I'm no expert, but I tend to agree with some of the comments that the dial is adjustable for a reason.  To suggest that it should never be adjusted seems counter-intuitive, given that it is a very adjustable setting. If Harman didn't want it to be an adjustable setting to serve some purpose, I suspect the knob wouldn't be on the stove.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Enigma869 said:


> My dealer told me that I should put the feed rate on 3 and leave it there, so that's where it is.  I'm no expert, but I tend to agree with some of the comments that the dial is adjustable for a reason.  To suggest that it should never be adjusted seems counter-intuitive, given that it is a very adjustable setting. If Harman didn't want it to be an adjustable setting to serve some purpose, I suspect the knob wouldn't be on the stove.


It is there for a purpose... as described in ibcynya's sticky, and numerous times in this thread


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 12, 2013)

jslinger said:


> I think the confusion stems from the fact that there are so many variables involved in burning pellets.  I think most people understand it only limits the maximum feed rate.  But with the computer making other adjustments, it is hard to know what else might be affected.  Plus the fact that there is an option to turn the feed rate down in the first place.
> I find that with my feed rate at 3.5, I don't have pellets falling into the ash pan. But the flame is so big, and far forward, it hits the glass.  That certainly isn't a problem when it comes to heat production, but I wonder if that assists in dirtying the glass.
> But it seems that this dirty glass is an XXV issue.  I have seen many other pictures of XXV's with the same issue I am having, and it seems pretty common.  I wish I would have known about this beforehand.  I would have saved some money, and bought a P43.


All of the P series glass gets dirty sooner or later. The P68 has much larger glass and therefore more glass to get dirty. The air wash system on the 38 is slightly different than on the 68. Most likely an attempt to keep the velocities higher to "reach" up further on the glass. The glass on the XXV is HUGE. These stoves have been in production for a long time and if Harman could design a better air wash system, they would've done it by now, IMO. Notice the mirrored glass on your stove and the 68? That's there for a reason.

I think you'll find when you start running your stove harder, the glass will take a bit longer to get dirty, and it will get less dirty. To expect it to stay clean is unrealistic, it's just the nature of the beast. If you try the daily dry paper towel wiping, you may be happy, but you gotta catch it early and keep on it. And ,again, different pellets WILL make a difference in skank up time.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 12, 2013)

Enigma869 said:


> My dealer told me that I should put the feed rate on 3 and leave it there, so that's where it is.  I'm no expert, but I tend to agree with some of the comments that the dial is adjustable for a reason.  To suggest that it should never be adjusted seems counter-intuitive, given that it is a very adjustable setting. If Harman didn't want it to be an adjustable setting to serve some purpose, I suspect the knob wouldn't be on the stove.


 Have you ever performed the feed rate setting procedure described in the Harman sticky at the top of the main page?


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just reread your first post where you mentioned changing pellets and noticed a difference. There you go. Ash levels don't always coincide with glass crud. Oakies and VWP, while both softwood pellets, don't have the same wood in them. I'd be willing to bet of you found a couple bags of Oakie DF's you'd be even more impressed.

The fact you're farlirly "green" to pellet stoves (I think) probably means you didn't know what to expect from pellet changes or your particular stove, and the glass issue caught you a bit off guard, making you think something is wrong. Just get used to the glass not being perfectly clear and enjoy that purely stove, the heat, and the $$$$ you're saving.

Rutland makes glass cleaner with silicone in it. The silicone additive is probably snake oil and immediately gets burned off, but my glass seems to feel more buttery after cleaning, and therefore MAY aid in daily wipings. Like someone else posted, I'll only wipe it between cleanings if I have guests over. Stove vanity


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Nov 12, 2013)

jslinger said:


> After buying 3 ton of VT wood pellets, I decided to try a few bags of okies.  I noticed that with the okies, my glass wasn't getting nearly as dirty as with the VTWP.
> I have always left the feed rate knob at 3.5, even though the manual suggests leaving it at 4.
> After doing some research, it seemed that my stove might be running a little rich.  So I decided to turn the knob down to 2.75.
> Success!  At 3.5 1/3 of the glass would be dark brown within 1/2 day.  Now, at 2.75, there is very light graying in the same amount of time.
> ...


 

I've got an Accentra Insert and a P-43.  Both are set at 4.


----------



## MCPO (Nov 12, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> All of the P series glass gets dirty sooner or later.
> 
> 
> It`s much later with my P-38 .  I can usually go 3 weeks before I see a brownish film near the top of the glass. I`ve never seen the glass get real dirty. My stove must be burning optimal because even the lousy pellets I`ve burned in the past never seemed to have an adverse effect on getting the glass dirty. Most of the glass always stays clean .


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what is your venting setup?


----------



## Enigma869 (Nov 12, 2013)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Have you ever performed the feed rate setting procedure described in the Harman sticky at the top of the main page?


 
I have not.  I simply left it on 3 where the dealer set it.  It seems to be working fine for me.  We finally have daily temperatures barely getting to 40 degrees here in New England and I still only have my stove temp set on number 1.  Even on the lowest setting, my first floor is 71 degrees and my second floor is 71 degrees.  Even though I loathe Winter, I'm looking forward to a really cold day, so I can at least challenge this heat monster!  So far this season, I think I've only turned my dial past the number one, twice.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 12, 2013)

Enigma869 said:


> I have not.  I simply left it on 3 where the dealer set it.  It seems to be working fine for me.  We finally have daily temperatures barely getting to 40 degrees here in New England and I still only have my stove temp set on number 1.  Even on the lowest setting, my first floor is 71 degrees and my second floor is 71 degrees.  Even though I loathe Winter, I'm looking forward to a really cold day, so I can at least challenge this heat monster!  So far this season, I think I've only turned my dial past the number one, twice.


 Hopefully (or not) the day will come soon when you can unleash that beast!  The setting on 3 will probably hold you back from getting the full potential out of your XXV but you won't know that until the time comes.


----------



## nayslayer (Nov 12, 2013)

I did the calibration one night while drinking one night. Having used the AWF premium wood pellets I figured it was around 4.5, but have turned it back to around 4.25.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Don't rush it guys. The days of 2 bags a day are coming. And cleaner glass too


----------



## MCPO (Nov 12, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> Out of curiosity, what is your venting setup?


 If that question was for me regarding my P38 glass staying clean for weeks , I`m vented into a 7" SS chimney that comes thru the ceiling right above my stove.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 12, 2013)

MCPO said:


> If that question was for me regarding my P38 glass staying clean for weeks , I`m vented into a 7" SS chimney that comes thru the ceiling right above my stove.


Yes, MCPO. Maybe natural draft plays a big role in the time it takes the glass to get dirty.

I have a straight out setup, but lately have been thinking about adding a vertical section outside. My P38 wasn't bad at all but this 68 coughs a bit more smoke than I'd like during quick burn pot scrapings. I generally have no problem with my glass being dirty, but wonder if it would improve as a "bonus" byproduct of adding additional draft.


----------



## jslinger (Nov 13, 2013)

Well thanks for the help everyone.  I hadn't planned on a feed rate debate, since I know this issue has been beaten to death.
I will gladly take the advice of the veterans here (harman lover, p38x2).  Take a hotter stove, and deal with the dirty glass.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Did you notice it getting dirty more slowly in the past few days? Been unseasonably cold here. My glass was cleaner this AM than it was yesterday. The higher burning actually burned some of the crud off.


----------



## jslinger (Nov 13, 2013)

Sort of.  The VT's left a lighter color, but still hazed up pretty quickly.  The second bag of okies dirtied it up quicker than the first, which makes be feel better about having bought 3 ton of VT's.
Maybe it's just because they travel so far, but there are a lot of holes in the okanagan bags.  Way more than the the Vermonts.  After I cut open the bag, there was a small pile of fines on the floor.
Now onto fixing the window condensation issue in our upstairs.  Damn houses.  If they breathe, they lose heat.  If they are tight, they keep in moisture.


----------



## katman (Nov 14, 2013)

So ylu have an extremely tight house--do you have outside air installed on the stove?


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 14, 2013)

katman said:


> So ylu have an extremely tight house--do you have outside air installed on the stove?


 says so in his sig....just sayin'....


----------



## XXV-AK (Nov 17, 2013)

I run mine at 3.5 rate and after a full cleaning done weekly including making sure the burn pot holes are not clogged ( I use a small nail) in the manual fig 39,40 I can run two days with the glass staying clean. AK


----------



## Hoot23 (Nov 17, 2013)

Feed at 3.5 and clean the glass every 2 weeks give or take a couple of days.


----------



## notch (Nov 17, 2013)

jslinger said:


> So I decided to turn the knob down to 2.75. Success! At 3.5 1/3 of the glass would be dark brown within 1/2 day. Now, at 2.75, there is very light graying in the same amount of time.



Lots of smart people with tons of experience here, and there are certainly best practices that should be adhered to (like regular cleaning) but in the end, each installation is unique. Stove type, flue draft, prevailing winds, air infiltration rate, pellet brand (and batch), cleaning intervals and cleaning quality/effectiveness all factor into how a stove will perform, making each persons experience relevant only to their own installation and not necessarily pertinent to your situation.

If a feed rate of 2.75 keeps your glass cleaner, and that is more important to you than maximizing your heat output, then I say that is where you should leave it.

That said, most of us go through the "keep it shiny" phase with our new stoves but eventually come to realize that they are really just another appliance that has a job to do and only need to look good when we have company.

BTW, you are burning top of the line pellets and still your glass gets dirty. You may not want to see what happens with a bag of Maine's Choice


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 17, 2013)

notch said:


> Lots of smart people with tons of experience here, and there are certainly best practices that should be adhered to (like regular cleaning) but in the end, each installation is unique. Stove type, flue draft, prevailing winds, air infiltration rate, pellet brand (and batch), cleaning intervals and cleaning quality/effectiveness all factor into how a stove will perform, making each persons experience relevant only to their own installation and not necessarily pertinent to your situation.
> 
> If a feed rate of 2.75 keeps your glass cleaner, and that is more important to you than maximizing your heat output, then I say that is where you should leave it.
> 
> ...



The OP will figure it out eventually. Running a Harman with a feed rate of 2.75 is like putting a block of wood under the accelerator pedal of you car. When the real cold of winter sets in, an upward adjustment will have to be made for desired heating performance. My sense is that with a more aggressive running of the stove he will see an improvement in the dirty glass issue.


----------



## notch (Nov 17, 2013)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> My sense is that with a more aggressive running of the stove he will see an improvement in the dirty glass issue.



+1. 

XXV's, while great heaters, are sometimes purchased more for decoration and ambiance and less for utility - not that there's anything wrong with that. 

Beauty is in the eye, but I'm guessing by January the OP will realize that twice a day glass cleaning is a PITA and the real beauty of the stove is the warmth.


----------



## Andy S. (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm generally a "3" but sometimes tweak it depending on the amount of ash in front of the fire. I'm looking for an inch and "3" gives it to me most consistently. When it changes I adjust the setting to get it back. I should also note that I buy pellets by the bag as needed for a weekend lake house. The source can be anything from Walmart to a dealer to TSC.


----------



## Central NH (Jan 11, 2015)

To keep your glass clean every spring take your XXV outside plug the shop vac or leaf blower into the fresh air intake and let her rip.  Hair, dust etc. builds up in there and causes less air to come out of those little rectangle holes.  I have the best luck on 3  keeps an inch in front of pot and gives the holes in pot clearance to keep ash from building up.


----------



## exoilburner (Jan 11, 2015)

If everyone should set the FEED RATE  to 4 why did they put that knob on there?  When I get pellets with high moisture or am in a minimum burn situation the turning the FEED RATE down is the only thing that will stop the smokey burn and dirty glass on my Harman.  Must be a more efficient burn with a lower setting.  When the temperature drops turn the FEED RATE back up.


----------



## HP52NOVA (Jan 13, 2015)

I have experimented with the burn rate settings covering all the options and read most of the posts and sticky posts here.    In short what I found is that there are just so many variables with each stove install, making the burn rate and glass dirt level as unique as a finger print.    if your venting/draft is anything less then ideal, if your OAK is not located where it should, if you have anything that could slowdown air flow at the end of your vent.  You could have an old burn pot design and loose combustion cover (as I did).  All of these and more will radically impact how good is your combustion and how efficient is your stove.    I used to get my glass blacked out in 48 hours with burn rate of 3.5 and remove a full ash tray every day!   got my stove repaired and no more black glass!   Also, make sure not to use the decorative log as that would also degrade combustion.    So, now even with the stove fully fixed - I can only go up to burn rate of 3, maybe 3.25.   Anything over that and I get pellets over the edge.    I have tried a few super premium pellets with the same results - I think its my venting.   The stove seems to be giving me the same or similar BTU output when its very cold and I have not seen a difference when bumping it up, with the exception of wasting fuel (I run on room temp).     So, I vote to keep it where it works for you, as long as you are not lower then 3.   I agree that when you drop it under that magic number, a BTU reduction is visible when in need.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh boy.  nothing quite like a Harman Feed Rate Limit setting debate .

Bear now runs for his bunker .........  .......


----------



## SmokeEater (Jan 13, 2015)

Somewhere I read where each Harman is somewhat an individual and the feed rate should be set so that the burning pellets are about an inch from the tip point for the ash.  Closer and you may have unburned pellets in the ash pan.  Lower and your stove will not get to its max output.  On mine the rate knob goes to 6 and it's set on a little more than 5.  No unburned pellets in the ash pan and lots of heat when needed.


----------



## MuchoBueno (Jan 13, 2015)

It has been on 4 for almost 2 months now. Before that I played around with the setting but 4 in room temp seems to be working great now.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 14, 2015)

HP52NOVA said:


> I have experimented with the burn rate settings covering all the options and read most of the posts and sticky posts here.    In short what I found is that there are just so many variables with each stove install, making the burn rate and glass dirt level as unique as a finger print.    if your venting/draft is anything less then ideal, if your OAK is not located where it should, if you have anything that could slowdown air flow at the end of your vent.  You could have an old burn pot design and loose combustion cover (as I did).  All of these and more will radically impact how good is your combustion and how efficient is your stove.    I used to get my glass blacked out in 48 hours with burn rate of 3.5 and remove a full ash tray every day!   got my stove repaired and no more black glass!   Also, make sure not to use the decorative log as that would also degrade combustion.    So, now even with the stove fully fixed - I can only go up to burn rate of 3, maybe 3.25.   Anything over that and I get pellets over the edge.    I have tried a few super premium pellets with the same results - I think its my venting.   The stove seems to be giving me the same or similar BTU output when its very cold and I have not seen a difference when bumping it up, with the exception of wasting fuel (I run on room temp).     So, I vote to keep it where it works for you, as long as you are not lower then 3.   I agree that when you drop it under that magic number, a BTU reduction is visible when in need.


Your situation is definitely the exception to the rule and a setting of 3 for most of us with the larger BTU stoves would definitely be a hindrance. You aren't going to get the most out of your 52i but like you say, you have circumstances that are limiting you.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 14, 2015)

MuchoBueno said:


> It has been on 4 for almost 2 months now. Before that I played around with the setting but 4 in room temp seems to be working great now.


...hence the mantra "set it and forget it"


----------



## bags (Jan 14, 2015)

I set it at 4. I took note the other numbers on the feed rate are blue and 4 is white on my CB. I think this is like that for a reason. I will set the feed rate down low and the temp dial with igniter on manual also if I am only wanting a little heat on the warmer days.

Other than that it's room temp manual fan on high with whatever temp desired dialed in. I keep it simple and have experienced great results. I remember running in circles at first playing with all the knobs, dials, and adjustments. What a waste of confusing time that was! I do think one should experiment some to figure out optimal settings because temps change and so does the need for heat. Quit trying to out smart your Harman though. It can be a waste of time. They are perfectly capable of taking care of that issue on their own so let them do it for you.

SET IT AND FORGET IT holds very true.


----------



## dotman17 (Jan 1, 2018)

There are a lot of assumptions being made here.  The first is there are several in the thread that think we are going to have really cold weather coming.  I live in the PNW where temps in the winter typically average in the high 30s to low 40s during the day and low 30s at night.  I have a Harman Accentura and run it at '3' all the time as I am burning Douglas Fir pellets.  The setting is perfect.  There are lots of variables in this deal and not a one size fits all configuration.


----------



## gfreek (Jan 1, 2018)

On my P38+. Feed rate 3, more when needed occasionally, Blower @ 12 o'clock, been around zero degrees here ..


----------



## GeHmTS (Jan 1, 2018)

During normal operations, I set it to 4.  I did have to adjust it to 6 once when I put some wet pellets in the stove because it was dying out at 4.  Sure some spilled over, but it was the price I paid for these wet ones.


----------



## bags (Jan 1, 2018)

I vary feed rates for heating demands or how I am running the stove or what I would like it to do in a given outside temp or situation. For example, right now I am on feed rate .05 or less. It is almost to the red hash mark. I'm running room temp manual just to keep a small flame going and the fan kicking out heat. Temp knob is at 75* or around 5. More of an ambiance deal with the benefit of additional heat.

It is COLD here and has been. I have the OWB burning and it alone is doing pretty much all of the heating requirements currently but the wife likes the 68 rolling flames and kicking out heat although it is nominal. I was going to shut it all the way down today for a thorough clean and fire door gasket replacement but I was lazy about it being so cold and pushed it off until tomorrow.

If I wasn't running the Woodmaster now I would likely have the stove set on room temp auto and at about feed rate 2-3 myself and it would do the heat needed. That or I would be on room temp manual and feed rate 1.5 - 2 likely and it is cold here. I hardly ever have to go above feed rate 2-3 no matter what here. I can set it on 4 and set the room temp to let it do its thing but I prefer to keep a flame going.

If it is in auto ignite set this way it rarely goes out because there is always a heat demand. Switching to manual ignite guarantees it never goes without a flame.


----------



## dotman17 (Jan 2, 2018)

gfreek said:


> On my P38+. Feed rate 3, more when needed occasionally, Blower @ 12 o'clock, been around zero degrees here ..



Great pic!


----------



## Jeff S. (Jan 2, 2018)

I have the same glass issue. I'm new to pellet stoves after 14+ years with wood. We bought the Absolute 43 for a combination of looks and function. It's not meant to heat our house, just supplement. We liked the bigger glass to see the fire. I didn't have this problem with the woodstove. I also know burning any wood product produces soot/ash. But to have to clean it 2x a day seems wrong. The feed rate setting on the Absolute 43 is calibrated differently than the rest of the Harmans. Mine is a percentage. There is a factory default mark that i had it at but have changed it a few times since we've had the stove. Default mark is 66%. I have it set at 45% currently. How does that correspond to your knob settings of 1-9? I am running in room temp mode, set at 80* for most of the day. at night it goes down to 75 for 5 hrs. I am venting through an existing woodstove chimney with 3" pipe coming out of the stove to the cieling going to 4" inside triplewall chimney. total run of about 16' split in half ( 3" and 4" ). I tried a few different pellets, mostly New Englands i bought from my dealer. Got a few bags of TS hardwood pellets to run thru shortly and 3 bags of Green Supreme from HD which i see are NE pellets. Just cleaned the glass. My feeling is, on the glass cleaning, I spent $4000+ on this, I would expect a better airwash system. Harman's got a really good reputation for a good stove, my reason for buying it. I'm sure it's curable, and no, it's not the end of the world, but it sure is frustrating....


----------



## Cody901 (Jan 2, 2018)

Jeff S. said:


> I have the same glass issue. I'm new to pellet stoves after 14+ years with wood. We bought the Absolute 43 for a combination of looks and function. It's not meant to heat our house, just supplement. We liked the bigger glass to see the fire. I didn't have this problem with the woodstove. I also know burning any wood product produces soot/ash. But to have to clean it 2x a day seems wrong. The feed rate setting on the Absolute 43 is calibrated differently than the rest of the Harmans. Mine is a percentage. There is a factory default mark that i had it at but have changed it a few times since we've had the stove. Default mark is 66%. I have it set at 45% currently. How does that correspond to your knob settings of 1-9? I am running in room temp mode, set at 80* for most of the day. at night it goes down to 75 for 5 hrs. I am venting through an existing woodstove chimney with 3" pipe coming out of the stove to the cieling going to 4" inside triplewall chimney. total run of about 16' split in half ( 3" and 4" ). I tried a few different pellets, mostly New Englands i bought from my dealer. Got a few bags of TS hardwood pellets to run thru shortly and 3 bags of Green Supreme from HD which i see are NE pellets. Just cleaned the glass. My feeling is, on the glass cleaning, I spent $4000+ on this, I would expect a better airwash system. Harman's got a really good reputation for a good stove, my reason for buying it. I'm sure it's curable, and no, it's not the end of the world, but it sure is frustrating....



I also am curious about what to set the percentage at. With this cold I have mine set at 80% and stove temp 5. It steady changes the percentage on the screen but never goes to 80. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dotman17 (Jan 2, 2018)

80 what?


----------



## Cody901 (Jan 2, 2018)

dotman17 said:


> 80 what?



Feed rate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dotman17 (Jan 2, 2018)

Cody901 said:


> Feed rate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Phew. I thought maybe temperature.


----------



## dozerdean (Jan 2, 2018)

Feed rate at 3.5 toasty 74


----------



## Cody901 (Jan 2, 2018)

dotman17 said:


> Phew. I thought maybe temperature.



Haha no way! My old 52i had the knob for the feed settings but this new 52i is digital and it’s in percentage. I just set the feed at 80% and if the stove needs 80% it will use it but if not it’s most of the time around 50% once up to temp. It’s a workhorse though and is keeping both my heat pumps off in a 3300 sqft house can’t complain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dotman17 (Jan 2, 2018)

Cody901 said:


> Haha no way! My old 52i had the knob for the feed settings but this new 52i is digital and it’s in percentage. I just set the feed at 80% and if the stove needs 80% it will use it but if not it’s most of the time around 50% once up to temp. It’s a workhorse though and is keeping both my heat pumps off in a 3300 sqft house can’t complain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I still have the manual knob. I burn at 3.0. But then I do live in the PNW and we typically escape the harsh winters of the Midwest and Northeast.


----------



## dotman17 (Jan 3, 2018)

Cody901 said:


> Haha no way! My old 52i had the knob for the feed settings but this new 52i is digital and it’s in percentage. I just set the feed at 80% and if the stove needs 80% it will use it but if not it’s most of the time around 50% once up to temp. It’s a workhorse though and is keeping both my heat pumps off in a 3300 sqft house can’t complain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You really should post this comment in 'Accentra 52i Pellets or What' thread. Icemanxxxv needs to hear/read that.


----------



## NHcpa (Jan 3, 2018)

Manual, feed rate at 3 (including startup). Because it is now 10* or less outside, running at feedrate 5 because I was to lazy to start a fire in the Jotul on the other end of the house.


----------

